# Deca Band stop filters



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Deca Band stop filters proper installation. 
I have read that the swim switches have them built in and dont require them and also read that they are needed. Also read that they are only needed at each termination without deca.
I have read that they are needed on a swim 8 lnb.
Are they needed on a swim 8 switch? Are they needed on the four lines from the lnb on a swim 16? Before or after the switch on 16 and 8? 

So to simplify.

Swim lnb only... Y N
Swim 8 switch... Y N
Swim 16 switch... Y N
Before switch... Y N
After Switch... Y N
Only for non deca terminations ie d12 r16 ect... Y N


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If your SWM unit does not have a green label, the first thing connected to it should be a BSF.

If your receiver does not have a DECA adapter hooked to it, it should have a BSF. (Hx24s all have DECA remember!)

HR20-100s need a BSF installed in a way described elsewhere.

Unused, terminated legs do not need a BSF.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

my1423 said:


> Swim lnb only... Y N
> Swim 8 switch... Y N
> Swim 16 switch... Y N
> Before switch... Y N
> ...


Only on non green stickered/labeled SWiMLNB, SWM8.
SWiM-16 all have them internally.
Green sticker have them internally too.
Only on the output since these are to block the DECA signal from interacting with the SWiM.
Any receiver without a DECA on a DECA/SWiM system also needs to have it blocked. With a DECA or with one internal [H/HR24] the DECA does the blocking. "Except" for the odd way these work with the HR20-100 configuration, which also needs a filter along with the DECA.


----------

